# Crucial m4 128 GB (RealSSD C400)



## W1zzard (May 11, 2011)

Crucial's m4 128 GB SSD uses Micron's latest and greatest 25 nm flash chips and supports the modern SATA 6 Gbps interface. As controller a Marvell 9174 is used, in the new BKK2 revision. It also seems that Crucial has optimized their firmware's performance profile slightly differently than on the previous generation C300.

*Show full review*


----------



## ShogoXT (May 13, 2011)

Thank you very much for the review. I had been reading a bit into SSDs and considering my application and game usage I was waiting for the 500GB ones to come down majorly in price. 

That was until I started reading reviews on the new Z68 chipset from intel. If you guys here remember how the Seagate Momentus XT works, think of it kinda like that, but with dedicated drives. This is a amazing jump and a game changer for me. Even on Newegg you are starting to see awesome combos for Z68 mobos with something like a M4 64GB (The Intel SMART Caching doesnt go higher than 64GB), shaving off $40 or so bucks (I think they are $150 on their own so... wow). 

I still have a i7 920 and X58, so im not in range for any major rebuilds right now, but if I was, id totally be looking at getting a large HDD plus a smaller SSD for this new caching. 

In the meantime im stuck with a crappy velociraptor drive  . Thanks again for the review Wiz.


----------



## blibba (May 15, 2011)

Crappy velociraptor?

I'll gladly take it off your hands if you hate it that much 

Drive caching has its issues - especially in write performance, where your raptor would actually be faster. I'd also prefer to be able to choose what is and isn't stored in the faster storage medium.


----------

